# Choosing a vet



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

For me, the most important things are that I can trust the vets' advice, and can work with them. I have found personal recommendations the best guide, but some questions you might find useful are:

What are the arrangements for 24/7 cover? 

Do they have, or are they affiliated with, a fully equipped vet hospital? If an animal has to be kept overnight, is there a quaified nurse on the premises?

Do they recommend annual or tri-annual core vaccines (the international standard is now for vaccination every three years after the full puppy sequence, and a booster at 12 months)? Do they tailor the recommended vaccines to the dog's environment and daily life, rather than one size fits all? Do they explain (know?) why they are recommending a particular set of vaccines? Puppy vaccination schedules are pretty standard - it is what happens after they are 12 months that tends to vary. Usually the same vaccines are given at each round for puppies - they are repeated because pups are given some immunity by their mothers. Until this wears off the vaccination does not "take" properly, but as it wears off over time, and at a different time for each pup, the repeat vaccination gives the best chance of protection across these vulnerable months (that is my understanding, anyway - ask the vets for a better explanation!)

Can you look round the premises, including back rooms and holding areas, and meet all the staff?

Where do they stand on raw feeding? You may never want to go this route, but it is a good test of whether your vet is prepared to support you if you venture a bit off the beaten track. If they say it is wiser to feed a balanced food until you are more experienced, fine - if they say Science Plan or nothing, move on to the next one on your list!

And do you like them? Can you talk to them? Most importantly, do they listen to you!? If there are two that are absolutely equal when you have talked with them, then think about cost - but as with any medical care, the cheapest is not necessarily the lowest cost in the long term. I would highly recommend pet insurance - it does not cover routine things like vaccinations and worming, but does bring great peace of mind.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Ditto everything FJM said. I first found an individual vet I clicked with and then considered the practice as a while. I wanted a vet who was willing to work with me, and one I felt comfortable talking with. I had a dream vet once, but unfortunately, he left the practice! (A good bedside manner is just as important with a vet.)

Aside from vaccination protocols, it's very important for me to find a vet who is either knowledgeable about nutrition or open to discussion. I also want a vet who is current on the latest research or willing to review the latest studies. 

In the U.S., the accreditation we look for is "AAHA." 
https://www.aahanet.org/


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

If the teaching trend in medical schools in this country has been towards drugs (see John D. Rockefellar from the 1930's) and away from holistic practices, then veterinary medical schools might not have been far behind with the same teaching. Word of mouth indicates that vets don't know much about nutrition, and I hear this is changing. You might look for a certified holistic vet and at least someone who knows something about nutrition, to help you sort it all out.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly, I would not judge a vet by its knowledge of what foods are out on the market or by a nutritional standpoint. All vets will have a knowledge of nutrition base. I would look and research different dog food brands to feed myself on the internet (Tons of good articles and information out there, easy too). 
I honestly would not go with only a holistic vet. Alot of them dont know/see "common" problems often enough to be of help. They mainly see pets that are healthy, and general skin, ear, eye, GI problems are not their forte. Not all holistic vets are like this, but alot that I have known or heard about are. 

I dont think a "regular" vet is bad at all. It completely depends on who you go with. A good vet and hospital will help guide you through everything and discuss options with you. As for puppy shots, the first 2-3 are boosters of the same parvo/distemper combo. At 16 weeks, 1 vaccine of rabies is given until a year later. 

Can I ask how old is your puppy where she has already had 2 vaccine boosters? Boosters should start at 8 weeks. Did you mean she has already had deworming?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm sure there are lots of regular vets out there who already know and agree with what is being posted on Poodle Forum from members about food and drugs. I just find it less of a hassle to not have to argue about it with the vet, be ignored, or given an ultimatum. 

My holistic vet knew what I was referring to, agreed with me, and then told me other things I didn't previously know. That's part of his "other" job and I appreciate that enough to be convinced.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Aside from the facilities and what they offer, I would say one of the most important things is that your vet and their staff respects you and your decisions regarding your animal. The same goes for any medical doctor who treats you and your family. For example, you can ask your vet about when your bitch should be spayed, and your vet should give you a recommendation, but should still respect your decision if you decide to wait longer than the time they recommend. You should not feel pressurised by your vet to do things the way they prefer to work.

It's unlikely a vet will advise a client to feed an animal a home-made diet over a commercial one because a vet could lose his or her licence to practice for instructing a client to do something that hasn't been scientifically tested. But a vet should be willing to work around if you intend to feed your dog a home-made diet. For the same reason, a vet is not allowed to sell you medicine to use on your animal if it hasn't been tested and approved for use on animals of that species, but vets can prescribe such medicines if the owner gives consent in writing.

Personally I would avoid anyone calling themselves an holistic vet. 'Holistic' has no legal definition and potentially means you could be letting someone who has no formal accredited training in veterinary science treat your animal. I used to have a more live-and-let-live attitude to people doing this sort of thing, but in the last few years I've seen some appalling narcissistic money-grabbing behaviour from people working under these kinds of marketing gimmicks that has resulted in real harm.

I was once at my vet and overheard a conversation between a lady who probably wasn't quite right in the head and the receptionist. The receptionist was giving her some flea medication and the lady was moaning incoherently about the cats having fleas and that she was going to have to put the cats in the washing machine. Clearly horrified and exercising great restraint, the receptionist said, "Miss, with respect, I really recommend that you _don't_ put your cats in the washing machine."


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

That's a great story about washing cats! Poor cats! :alien2:

I didn't think it was necessary for me to say that he is a DVM from an accredited school of veterinary medicine with a 30-year plus career in regular veterinary medical practice. A large portion of that practice included an extensive military base, where he saw just about everything and every kind of pet. :act-up:


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I have to agree with those who've advised you to not concentrate on whether the vet is holistic or conventional. Rather, find someone who will work with you and help you be your pet's advocate. 

Speaking from personal, painful, experience I also HIGHLY recommend evaluating not only the Vet(s) but the vet techs and office staff as well because *they* are the ones with whom you will likely interact more frequently than the vet(s).

In my own life I frequently prefer to follow holistic treatment options so when I got my first dog (SPoo) almost 11 yrs ago I looked for a more holistic vet, and was thrilled to find a young vet in a small office who followed an "integrated" treatment plan. This means that he uses either conventional or holistic medicine based on what the client prefers and what's best for the patient.

He was my vet from the time I got Gabe, and in those many years we evolved with them as they grew and expanded. They were Gabe's vet when he was diagnosed with cancer, and through the many ups and downs through his life except for the very last, arguably most important, appointment of his life.

Unfortunately through the years of growth and expansion I think they forgot some things and as new, young office staff was hired they were not instilled with the idea that the animals were the reason they got a paycheck.

When I called to make that last, most painful appointment for Gabe I was told they could "fit him in" the next evening. Seriously?!?!? When I said that I'd have to make other arrangements the receptionist told me that she would speak with the vets to see if they could get him in any earlier. I never heard back from them.

I ended up calling a vet's office just down the street from me and they were able to get me in within the next couple of hours and I'm so glad I made that call. They were *wonderful!" They took us right back, gave us time to say goodbye, and then made my boy's passing as easy on both of us as humanly possible. They even sent me a sympathy card! He was only their patient once!

I called to ask the other vet to cancel our account, or whatever needed to happen because Gabe was no longer with me, and the receptionist didn't even offer me any condolences. Never heard from them again.

Guess where I'll be taking my new girl.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

That was a heartbreaking experience and it made me cry. I am so sorry it was so unnecessarily painful. And I understand your feelings completely..... 

I seem to have left out that the vet's and staff's caring about you and your pets and your feelings is the most important thing that they can do. The rest will follow.....


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

For me, one of the big factors is emergency care. I recently switched vets because my previous vet outsourced their out-of-hour/emergency care to a clinic 20 miles away. I am WAY paranoid, and if I think my dog needs a vet at 9 pm on a Sunday night, I want someone close.

I also look for a clinic where both the techs and the vets seem to LIKE animals. I want to see receptionists cooing over dogs when they come in, treats handed out with a free hand, a vet that will take time to say hello to my dog before jamming a thermometer up his butt :smile:. Those are the vets that I find will go the extra mile.

I like clean, bright clinics. I like organised staff that remind me of appointments. I like vets that are involved in public service programmes like puppy wellness, low-cost spay/neuter clinics, sessions on care of geriatric animals, etc. I like clinics with lots of info available, on the walls or in pamphlets. 

I also look for recommendations. I made a pest of myself with local dog people in the park, asking about their experiences with their vets.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I remember when we and our pets saw only the vet with a helper, and with one receptionist. Some vets still start out that way and some vets still make barn calls and house calls by themselves, as did doctors. That's needed, too, and is a step in the right direction because you and your pets get their undivided attention. 

Vets and doctors made night and emergency calls, and patients' showing up at the office with an emergency was not frowned upon. People picked a healing profession and that's how it was conducted. Everything else has developed very recently in the history of medical/veterinary practice.

And we somehow have come to accept it.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

We recently switched vets because of a problem with our other dog. I took Riley there first for a check up/possible ear infection and when he asked why I was switching vets....I said "it's a long story but..." he interrupted and said "I'd love to hear your story." I was very impressed! I told him the WHOLE story and he really listened the WHOLE time!

When we took our "problem" dog (which the previous vet refused to see again....they said he bit a vet tech...and I KNOW he didnt because I was sitting RIGHT THERE!!)....every person who worked there that came by him while he was waiting to see the doc stopped by to love on him and commented on how good he was! 

If I hadnt already known...I would have known right then that this is the vet for us!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

You had a problem with your vet and not your other dog....and you fixed it by leaving and finding a better one (vet not dog)! Good for you! :act-up:


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

sparkyjoe said:


> When I called to make that last, most painful appointment for Gabe I was told they could "fit him in" the next evening. Seriously?!?!? When I said that I'd have to make other arrangements the receptionist told me that she would speak with the vets to see if they could get him in any earlier. I never heard back from them.
> 
> I ended up calling a vet's office just down the street from me and they were able to get me in within the next couple of hours and I'm so glad I made that call. They were *wonderful!" They took us right back, gave us time to say goodbye, and then made my boy's passing as easy on both of us as humanly possible. They even sent me a sympathy card! He was only their patient once!


Wow! That sounds very familiar. Our last-visit-vet was very compassionate. We received a sympathy card and Ruby's paw print in clay from the last-visit-vet. Nothing but cricket sounds from her long time vet. We won't be going back there with our new puppy.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

sparkyjoe said:


> ...Speaking from personal, painful, experience I also HIGHLY recommend evaluating not only the Vet(s) but the vet techs and office staff as well because *they* are the ones with whom you will likely interact more frequently than the vet(s).
> 
> In my own life I frequently prefer to follow holistic treatment options so when I got my first dog (SPoo) almost 11 yrs ago I looked for a more holistic vet, and was thrilled to find a young vet in a small office who followed an "integrated" treatment plan. This means that he uses either conventional or holistic medicine based on what the client prefers and what's best for the patient.
> ...
> ...


I also had two "integrated" vets who practiced traditional veterinary medicine but were open to holistic and alternative treatments. That is the best of both worlds, IMHO. (Both have since moved on.) 

I've had mixed experiences when it comes to "the end." I lost one of my rescue poos at the ER Clinic and that vet sent me a condolence card with Brandy's footprints, and enclosed the Norse version of The Rainbow Bridge. She was incredibly kind considering she didn't know me or Brandy and only saw me once. (She even teared up at the end.) To give credit, my actual vet clinic also called me and sent me a condolence card. 

I couldn't have asked for a better vet when I had to let Lord Byron go. He personally made me an appointment at the end of the day, and stayed late so I could be with my boy (he had a hemangioscarcoma tumor). He took the time to listen and explain everything. The entire clinic signed a condolence card. From the time we first me to the day he left, he wasn't judgmental and he never pressured me into anything. His first consideration was for his furry patients and ensuring they received the very best care. 

That is the sort of vet I want. I don't care if it's a tiny office in a strip mall or a fancy new complex. It seems my vet is now focused on the bottom line (to pay for a fancy new office building and plans to operate 24/7), and has lost focus of actual customer care. They used to recognize us on sight when we went in, but that's changed. I feel like a number now. 

I fear my vet is heading in the direction of your former vet's office. Following the move, the entire front office staff changed and not for the better. The techs are hit or miss depending upon who you get. They could all benefit from a course in interpersonal communications.


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

When Poppy started getting ear infections we did visits to three different vets.


One treated the infection and dismissed my concerns about the root cause, talked jargon and treated me and my partner as if we were unable to comprehend his years of medical training and therefore unable to make an informed decision about what is best. we didn't revisit that vet.

The second was very personable and spent ages fussing Poppy and talking to us but diagnosed allergies as the root cause without testing due to a severe reaction Poppy had to a steroid spray she prescribed. Then wanted us to buy a 'specialist diet prescribed by hills' to diagnose food allergies then once that was done she would be able to issue allergy medication based on the results which Poppy would need for life.

The third spent 30 minutes with Poppy prescribed some drops to ease the infection while we waited for allergy testing, cultures and blood work results. Toward the end of the examination she said she had an idea of the cause but wanted to double and triple check the latest findings from medical studies and await testing results to confirm. The clincher that made me decide to take her on as our vet was during a visit where I went in armed with a mountain of questions based on medical studies and printouts of the studies, with liberal use of a highlighter on them, on ear infections and the vet didn't dismiss my research and talk in medical jargon. Instead she answered each question in turn and pointed to the studies to explain key things. In the end surgery was needed but not before we talked more studies and the vet explained all our options not just her preferred one.

I agree with the prior posts about things to look for but would issue a word of caution with regards to the vet who will talk and talk to you but is actually just trying to butter you up to fleece you later like my vet no.2 tried to do.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Many vets can be very caring, compassionate, kind human beings; and all vets and patients should take note of them. 

A certified holistic vet has studied different ways of treating pets that use herbs and supplements and non-invasive techniques to ease pain and symptoms, perhaps even cure different ills. And because they have gone through this alternative (homoepathy) training and were probably originally more caring people to begin with, you know what you're getting before you go in, so to speak. There are also no expensive high-tech machines, tests, or substances to worry about. The techniques are older than Jobe.

It can be daunting to not be able to find a certified holistic vet where you live, but apparently according to posts on Poodle Forum, they are available online and on the phone. And sometimes that is enough and at least better than not consulting one, when your pets are concerned. :act-up:


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

petitpie, Is it not also worth bearing in mind that a true holistic approach in medicine is not the same as alternative medicine where the scientific principle is thrown to one side in favour of homoeopathy etc?

Holistic thinking in its most basic form to me is looking at the condition as a whole in relation to the entire body and environment, not just the visible symptoms. 

Eg. A dog with ear infection is not just a dog with an ear infection. It could be systemic yeast or environmentally related or a myriad of other possibilities. Likewise a cold in a person has a range of reasons behind how it is able to take hold with tiredness and stress levels just two amongst many of the reasons as to why a person is susceptible and another is not at any given time.

By not discrediting anything until proven not to be a cause is to me the true meaning of the holistic approach.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Absolutely, and that's why I prefer a veterinarian trained in both! :act-up:


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We love our vet, their staff and every person we have delt with in their office. The only thing I don't like is they don't handle emergency/after hours. All the vets in the area have an emergency clinic that after hours are refered to. We started there six years ago with Patches. Our vet always listened to our concerns, we had discusions, and bounced ideas back and forth and I always felt she had Patches best interest at heart. Even at the end, she was on her way home and came back to the office to wait for us. She was in tears with us as we left. The kindness everyone in the office showed us, I will never forget. They do follow up calls and not just for surgery,ect. The first time we took Lexi in she had to see a different vet because of our schedule. The second time I took Lexi in it was just for her Lymes booster and a tech was going to do it. Dr. Jenny came into the room and told me when she saw our name on the list she had to come and meet the new baby. We have talked about feeding raw,the pros and cons and while she is not a fan of it, was wiling to really have a discusion about it with us. This is a picture of Patches with ds holding her in her Christmas stocking. He did this every year with her.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Glad you found a vet you can trust and one who listens. It makes all the difference.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I really like my vet. I left my previous vet because of the way they handled my Aussie's final illness. I did a lot of research on the Internet and found my current vet. When I go to the office she spends several minutes playing and petting Swizzle. She believes in spreading out innoculation shots and does not charge extra for this. When I had a discussion about what shots I would have Swizzle get and what shots I would not she respected my opinion. She did get me to change my mind on the k. cough vaccine but only because there was an outbreak in our area and Swizzle was a puppy at the time. They don't administer the Lepto vaccine as they feel the risks outweigh the benefits. She will also make house calls if they are necessary. She is involved in trying to get the state of CT to accept titers for rabies shots. I am not rushed through appointments and she can't remember my name but she always remembers Swizzle's.


----------

